# The forum was different today



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't quite put my finger on it, but it was nice, polite, and orderly. Members exchanging thoughts, views, opinions and such, w/o any "turbulence" and stuff. 

Hmmm.......maybe it'll come to me after a good night's sleep. :smt083


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm feeling it too Ranger. It's kind of like the air has been cleared. I hope that a trend has started.
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I found the answer: "That-ain't-us."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I found the answer: "That-ain't-us."


Care to expound?
GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Duh never mind!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was thinking of a Harry Cline reference.
GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think VA Marine sprayed some prozac in the air.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I disagre with all of the above posts.... now sit down, shut up and open your ears! I'll tell you how it is....




Sorry, had too.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Many, many years ago a very wise man said, "Throw out the mocker and insults and quarrels are ended".

I have found those words to be true.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I think VA Marine sprayed some prozac in the air.


It happens.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

it musta been because you all were 'tokin up because Alaska just legalized pot yesterday. Had to join the celebration, didn't ya?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Prolly because I hadn't woken up yet - sorry, guys!


----------

